# Baymule's Lambs, 2nd Lambing



## Baymule

We have been watching Sheepalicious the last couple of weeks, growing larger and larger. It was obvious that she was carrying twins. The past few days, she could barely walk, she waddled. Even when I opened the gate and let them onto green rye grass, the others ran a race to be the first, she S L O W L Y waddled with great effort to the green prize. Poor thing. She really enjoyed getting her sides and belly gently rubbed. I stroked her neck, it was soothing to her. She stood, legs splayed out, head hanging down, clearly miserable. We've been doing the flashlight nighttime check and first thing in the morning check.

This morning, there was a slight mucus drip and she was off by herself. I had to leave to go pick up our 2 month old grand daughter, we're baby sitting. When I got back, it was raining, I looked for Sheepalicious. All the other sheep were in their shelter, but not her. I caught a glimpse of white. My husband met me at the car to help carry baby stuff in, I wrapped the baby up and we went to see the lambs! Paris was beside herself, she was intensely interested in the lambs. To her credit, she licked and loved on them, but it distressed Sheepalicious so we told Paris to quit. She stayed close, watching over them.

After I fed the baby and got her to sleep, I picked up the lambs and carried them to the shelter. We had bedded it deep with hay and they were snuggled down in no time. I blocked the other sheep out so mom and babies could have a day or two to themselves.

Trying to post a picture, but can't.


----------



## luvmypets

Aww so happy! Did you see the genders? 

Im getting baby fever rn!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  I didn't realize your gal(s) were so close to delivery!  Glad it all went smoothly.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations!


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!  Looking forward to pics


----------



## Southern by choice

love babies! All kinds! 

 pics


----------



## Baymule

A ram lamb and a ewe lamb. Still can't post a picture or even drag one.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Way to GO!!....know they will be just Adorable!!...


----------



## TAH

Congrats

I am not leaving till I get a pic bay?


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations! !!!

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## babsbag

Congratulation on the perfect pair, glad it went well. Good girl Paris


----------



## Beekissed

Love it when they just go off and take care of business.  Congrats, BAy!!!!  I'm so glad Paris was nurturing them.  Can't wait for pics here....


----------



## Latestarter

Allow me to post a pic for you Bay




 

Bay sent this to me earlier today on my cell. They sure are cute


----------



## Beekissed

Awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!   I miss my sheeple now!!!!!    Bay, they are beautiful!  She done good!


----------



## TAH

The colors


----------



## Mike CHS

Doesn't need saying but I'll say it anyway - They are all beautiful!


----------



## Baymule

Thank you @Latestarter !!! I was so frustrated with my darn computer! The white one with the tuxedo cat face markings is the ram lamb. The one with the black face is the ewe lamb.

I kept them closed up in the lot last night and opened the front pasture gate so Trip could patrol and he stayed right up against the fence. He was barking his deep, booming BOOF last night so I stepped outside. Coyotes sounded like they were at the front fence, out by the road. They were close enough to hear me when I stepped out on the porch, because they went silent. DH got his pistol, walked to the front gate, yelled and shot into the dirt. That is our usual warning to the coyotes to move on. I'm going to let Trip in to see the lambs this morning. He was all excited about the babies.

One thing about my cross bred sheep, the colors are so much fun!


----------



## Ferguson K

Cross bred and adorable!


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh they are just gorgeous  congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Hey bay, just a thought here. I think you should share the wealth with the rest of us. I could go for some lamby snuggles right now


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those little ones are just Beautiful Bay!!....know your Proud of em....and rightfully so...


----------



## samssimonsays

Ahhhh! COngrats! BABIES!!!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats Bay!!


----------



## lcertuche

Awww, I need a couple of lawn mowers that are this cute!


----------



## canesisters

OH!!!   They are beautiful!!


----------



## Baymule

Bad news, they were fine this morning. We left, were gone most of the day and came home to find Sheepalicious bawling, looking at us as we drove up like something was wrong. It was. The lambs had wedged themselves behind a hay bale and were non responsive and cold. They were too weak to suck, I tried to feed them from a syringe, but that was only drops at a time. My husband was so upset, I told him
they needed to be tube fed, but I had never done it, so we took them to the vet. The vet showed me how to tube feed them, he gave them a vitamin E shot, and was very helpful. I figured it would be a $150 vet bill, but he only charged $50!

We brought them home, they are still weak. Right now they are in a laundry basket, wrapped in towels, by the sofa. I'll feed them again in a little while. I hope they make it. Of all things, I never saw this one coming. I never thought I'd kill them with a blasted hay bale.


----------



## Southern by choice

Chin up Bay. These little guys teach us a great deal don't they.
All you can do is do what you are.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks SBC. I'm just numb. Don't know whether to cry or kick myself. Gheesh.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm so sorry this happened and I know you are feeling miserable.


----------



## luvmypets

I'm so sorry  
I hope they make it


----------



## Southern by choice

We would have lost quite a few had it not been for the dogs or divine intervention.
There have been times where I was just prompted to "go check such and such" and sure enough it was just in the nick of time. 2 fires were caught that way and multiple goat crisis.

We have heard some crazy things over the years of how lambs and kids get themselves into all kinds of dutch. Babs and someone else we know even had a doe deliver in a water bucket. Babs dog saved her baby goat. The other lady not so.

How is their temp?


----------



## Ferguson K

Good luck, praying for speedy recovery for these lambs. I just know that you're going to beat yourself up, but you can't .


----------



## Baymule

Vet checked temp, OK, checked eyes and color of gums, OK. My thermometer is dead.  Why did I get a battery operated one?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh I'm so sorry Bay! 

I don't know if anyone has told you this or not, but when a goat kid is chilled, you DO NOT feed until it is warmed up, as they can't digest the milk. Depending on how serious it is, a hot water bath (might take over and hour) is best. Placing them on a heating pad helps. If you have any "hot hand" hand warmers, one placed in the crotch area (best place to warm a goat) can help get them up to temp.
Of course wrap any heating pads or warmers in a cloth or towel so they don't get burned.

Do you have any Nurti drench? The molasses helps give a boost and can help them warm up. I imagine they have low blood sugar at this point. If you don't have the drench, some Karo syrup is good too.

I know these are sheep but I'd imagine it's pretty close to goats on this subject. 
You might already know this, but it doesn't hurt to post anyway. Hoping they pull through Crap happens no matter how careful you are.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man....   X2 what GW said.

 Really  hope they pull through for you!


----------



## TAH




----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bay....one thing I have learned from you in my time here...is that you never Quit at anything...and you Always give it your very Best...no matter the 'Hurdle or Challenge' so, since it ain't Over til it is Over...ya got a Chance!!....and I would venture to say they are In some very Capable 'Hands'...we all 'Learn and Grow' throughout the yrs we are Given....so, just do Your BEST....most here 'Know' that about ya....it isn't time for Sadness yet...


----------



## Baymule

Nope, @Goat Whisperer I didn't know that about warming them up first. I have had them snuggled up against me most of the time and had them warmed up. thanks for telling me this, naturally I can't find the heating pad since we moved.....gonna get a new one. I gave them some sugar cane syrup, how much is too much or too little? I put some on my finger and smeared it on their gums a couple of times. Thanks for the help and support.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Is their mouth warm?  That's one of the easiest ways for me to gauge body temp without a thermometer.  If their little mouth is cool to the touch you need to keep on warming them.  Remember - their body temp is normally warmer than human temp so keeping them close to you might help somewhat - but if they're cool your body temp isn't going to get them where they need to be.   Do you have any of those cool paks in your freezer?  You can warm them in the microwave and use them for warm packs if you can't find anything else.  Just be real careful with them, wrap 'em in a towel and knead them real good to make sure there's no hot spots  that could burn the babies.

Praying for a great outcome for ya'll.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh no! 

Hoping for a speedy recovery for them,  hoping that you don't beat yourself up too much. How's their mama,  is she panicked ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

double post, ugh


----------



## Goat Whisperer

A well known Nigerian Dwarf breeder has said giving 1cc or karo syrup every 10 minutes for and hour has worked wonders.
They also give b complex I believe.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry to hear Bay... Hope they pull through for you. I know you'll do everything humanly possible for them.


----------



## Mini Horses

Try hot water in a bottle, wrapped in towel, into basket with them.  This will work for that heating pad.   Yes with the karo, molasses, honey....sugar will absorb thru mouth mucus lining very quickly and doesn't take a lot, so wipe the slobers off and hug them.

I'm sure praying for you.   Know you are heart sick but, things happen!!  (Don't ask me how I know)   You are doing all you can, I am certain.      So sorry for the problems.  Don't be so hard on yourself because you can't be there every minute.


----------



## Southern by choice

Great posts @Goat Whisperer  & @frustratedearthmother 
I don't know what is wrong with me because I didn't even think of any of this. This forum is great! 
We are all hoping they make it Bay.


----------



## Baymule

Found heating pad. They are in my lap. If they die they will at least die loved. Will give them more syrup.  Thanks all.


----------



## NH homesteader

Bay you are a lovely sheep mama.  They deserve to have someone care about them like you do.  Hoping for the best


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> Found heating pad. They are in my lap. If they die they will at least die loved. Will give them more syrup.  Thanks all.


They have a whole forum pulling for them too!


----------



## Hens and Roos

keeping our fingers crossed for them


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## norseofcourse

Fingers crossed here in Ohio too!


----------



## canesisters

Waiting for today's update... and hoping all is well.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I didnt see this yesterday.

I've saved several down hypothermic goat kids by placing them in a cardboard box with their head sticking out and making a hole on the opposite side by the top of the box and placing a hair dryer in that hole on low, leave the flaps open a bit so the air can escape because you dont want to cook them. Basically your making an incubator but their head is outside of it so they are not breathing hot air.....this is similar to those clear kennels dog groomers put dogs in to dry them but a cheap version with their head left out. 

We also mix up some kind of sugar(molasses, honey, maple syrup, sugar, karo syrup, any sugar) and coffee and drip it with a syringe in their mouth about every 5 minutes. The caffeine and sugar will absorb thru the mouth tissue and help give them a better chance. Keep checking the temp inside the box, you do not want it over 120F approx, it should feel very warm but not like sticking your hand in the oven. Every 15 minutes or so open the box and re-adjust their position, you want them spread out a bit, legs and such so the heat can reach them. Once their mouth feels warm they are warmed up enough to eat milk/formula. Make sure your feeding quite warm milk or formula as it will help heat up their rumen as well. Your box should be 6-10" taller then the kid/lambs body when laying in the bottom of the box and roomy enough to spread them out a bit in the bottom of the box.

Hope this helps someone for "next time" i hate it every time it happens. We fix so many things and try to make it safe for the kids/lambs and then something you never even thought of happens and your in the same position again. I hope all is well with your lambs @Baymule


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Another thing to remember- they can have convulsions when brought up to temp quickly. Just something to be prepared for. 

Interesting method @misfitmorgan!
I have thought about putting our tiny tiny dwarf kids in our hovabator 

Our Nubian buck was one of triplets. The breeder went out and saw the doe had kidding out in the cold (might have been snow too) 2 were dead and our guy was almost dead. She put him on the fireplace hearth and he survived. She named him Olaf from some movie, so we kept the name.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Goat Whisperer said:


> Another thing to remember- they can have convulsions when brought up to temp quickly. Just something to be prepared for.
> 
> Interesting method @misfitmorgan!
> I have thought about putting our tiny tiny dwarf kids in our hovabator
> 
> Our Nubian buck was one of triplets. The breeder went out and saw the doe had kidding out in the cold (might have been snow too) 2 were dead and our guy was almost dead. She put him on the fireplace hearth and he survived. She named him Olaf from some movie, so we kept the name.



i thought about it with our cabinet incubator lol....but i was worried about them breathing the hot air.


----------



## Mini Horses

...no update,  makes me feel concerned.  Hope it's not taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ditto...


----------



## NH homesteader

Same here... Bay isn't usually on much during the day though...  Too darn busy! So I'm hoping just busy...


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Baymule

They both died last night. The little ewe lamb died around 9:30, the ram lamb after 12:30. This morning it took us a bit to get ourselves together to deal with them. I put them in my wagon, cradled in towels and pulled the wagon in the sheep lot. Sheepalicious sniffed her babies, baa-baaing softly, urging them to get up. We lost it. Both of us cried out our grief for the lambs that never got to live, the ewe in her confusion and grief. We both kept apologizing to her, she would look at us expectantly like she wanted us to do something. The others crowded around sniffing the lambs carefully, walked away, but stayed in the lot. Surprisingly, Prince, the ram stayed by the wagon and Sheepalicious. He stood next to me while I sat on a milk crate and cried. We stayed with the sheep for over an hour while they grieved. Finally they all left the lot.  Sheepalicious walked away, coming back several times baa-baaing to her lambs, sniffing them again and again. She finally left the lot and went to the round hay bale with the others.

My husband had gone ahead and dug the hole to bury them. We wrapped them up, lowered them in the hole and covered them up, both of us sniffling. We wiped a lot of tears and our runny noses on our jacket sleeves. I need to wash them now.

The dogs had their moments with the lambs. Paris was in the lot through the grieving process, she was more about comforting us. Last night while I held them Parker kept coming up and licking them, trying to help. Trip stayed next to the lot fence from the moment we moved mom and babies in it and he stayed next to the fence last night.

For all the hurt, for all the pain of loss, for all the grief and sadness, it is well worth it. The joy of birth and life far overshadows the sadness of death.


----------



## luvmypets

Im so sorry bay


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my Goodness!!....no words can express comfort at the time of loss....but, am confident ya did All that ya could...or Anybody could do....so, don't 'Kick' yourself too hard or too long.....


----------



## NH homesteader

So sorry  friend 

You did all you could do and showed them love in their short time here.  So bless you for that. 

Your post made me tear up.  And I am NOT a crier.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am so, so sorry Bay. I am just now seeing this. My heart absolutely breaks for you.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear, it's never easy


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am so sorry Bay  
You gave them your best, it is clear that you did everything you could. You are a great sheep mommy! I too teared up, most of us have lost a kid or lamb over the years, it's gonna happen but hurts like ---- when it does. I've balled my eyes out over lost kids. It really sucks. It's something that stays with you. Another thing to watch, another thing to warn and share with others. 

In every experience we've had, good and bad, we always learn. I've been able to save other people's goats many times. I'm not saying that to boast- but with goats you always help one another. I imagine years down the road, you will be able to walk someone through the same thing. You might have lost your lambs, but down the road, when you save someone's lamb, it might be worth it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well said, GW.

I cry with you Bay... those little ones invade our hearts so quickly.  I am so sorry!


----------



## Baymule

What do I need to do for my ewe? is there anything I should watch for? How can I help her dry up her milk? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mini Horses

So very, very sorry for your loss of those beautiful lambs.   

I share your pain -- it is so very hard to experience and  you just can't rationalize it or the reasons.   Anyone who says or thinks that there is no compassion for these animals, many raised for food use, are wrong.  We FEEL it!!!

As for the ewe, I would watch her and just lightly relieve any heavy pressure from milk.  She should dry up with no nursing.


----------



## norseofcourse

I am so sorry they didn't make it     My heart breaks for you, I know you did everything you could.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> As for the ewe, I would watch her and just lightly relieve any heavy pressure from milk.  She should dry up with no nursing.



That's what I thought, but wanted to ask and make sure.


----------



## Latestarter

Really sorry Bay  That's a shame. Is there anything you can do to alter the way the hay bale sets so it can't happen again?


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm sorry for your loss friend . You went above and beyond. At least you have a good learning experience. Unfortunate how it happened.


----------



## TAH

you are the best sheep mama ever. You did everything you could, try not to beat up on yourself to much. 

She should dry up just fine, because she had just colostrum.


----------



## Baymule

Had to put my ewe down today.  I am crushed. Out of all of them, why did it have to be Sheepalicious? Why her? She would let the others run ahead going to pasture, but she hung back walking beside me with her neck up against my leg. She baa-baaed at me when I went outside or she heard my voice. If I sat on a milk crate in the lot, she sniffed my face and waited for attention. She stood transfixed when I stroked her neck, she loved it. She was my love with her own special place in my heart. She followed me like a dog. I am devastated.

This morning I picked up our 2 1/2 month old grand daughter. Coming in our driveway, I saw the other sheep but not Sheepalicious. I knew something was wrong. I put the baby down for sleep and ran outside. She was down, in the same spot she gave birth to her lambs. I got her up, but her legs were stiff and she didn't want to walk. I got a soft cotton lead rope and called my husband. I looped the rope around her hindquarters and pushed while DH pulled. We got her to the lot and decided to take her to the vet. I called our neighbor Robert and he came right over and they hooked the trailer to his truck. DH's truck was in the shop for brakes, so we didn't even have a truck. I called another neighbor to come over and stay with the baby. She brought her 3 year old boy and came right over. DH gave Robert the keys to my car so he could go back home. On the way to the vet we both gave thanks for having such wonderful neighbors.

The vet is a young man, but he nailed it right away. He called it Ruptured Prepubic Tendon.  He  cautioned us that prognosis was not good and animals with this condition were culled. Basically what happened is the tendon that holds the abdomen in place ruptured and everything was hanging down, like a pot bellied pig. He wrapped his arms around her belly and lifted up, we could hear sloshing inside her. He told us fluids were accumulating in her uterus. To make sure of his diagnosis, he did his internet research and made phone calls for more information.

I sat in the trailer stroking her neck, crying. My husband was crying too, but he pulled it together to be a comfort to me. Poor thing was suffering, every breath an effort. It pulled her lungs downward and she struggled to breathe. She turned her face to me, forehead to forehead and my tears rolled off my face and dripped onto hers. It was as if she was asking me to do something for her, but there was nothing I could do. The vet's wife came out to tell us that he was looking it up and hadn't forgotten us, left and came back with a box of kleenax.

The vet said he studied it in school, but it was his first case. He said it is uncommon, but happens to all farm animals. Normally a mare, or cow is put in a sling to hold the abdomen up and the foal or calf delivered by C-section in an effort to save the baby, then the mare or cow is put down. Goats and sheep, not so much. He said the condition doesn't affect the meat and production ranches take the animal to slaughter. Sobbing, I said I can't eat her, I just can't. And I sure can't prolong her suffering by hauling her to slaughter. The whole idea of trying to salvage a few dollars for her was repulsive to me.  My husband agreed and was trying so hard not to cry, but he was crying too. The decision was made to put her down. The vet and his tech were so gentle with her and so kind to us. She was standing, as it took effect, her knees buckled and they held her on the way to the trailer floor. I stroked her neck because she always loved that.

Looking back, several days before the lambs birth, her belly was hanging low. I just thought she was really ready to give birth, which she was, but the tendon had already ruptured. That is why she didn't run to pasture. That is why she didn't run back to her shelter at night. That is why she slowly walked and stood spraddle legged. She was in bad shape and I didn't know it. After the birth, her belly still hung low, but I didn't think much about it. She just had babies, right? She'll tighten back up and be her regular self. I've had babies and my belly was kinda floppy for awhile too. I just didn't know.

I am posting links about this condition for everyone's information. There are a few pictures. This is what we, as a community do, we help others learn from our misfortunes and educate each other.

http://lib.dr.iastate.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1138&context=iowastate_veterinarian

http://ivj.org.in/downloads/313409.5pg64-65.pdf

https://www.vetstream.com/equis/Content/Disease/dis00388


----------



## NH homesteader

Thank you for sharing and I am SO sorry.  I don't know what to say except


----------



## luvmypets

Oh my god Bay, my heart breaks for you  

I lost my ewe and her twinsa few years ago.  Everyone knows you are the best sheep momma.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks. I am still crying. I have a headache from crying. I just can't believe my favorite, my sweetie is gone.


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> Thanks. I am still crying. I have a headache from crying. I just can't believe my favorite, my sweetie is gone.


I wish I could give you a hug


----------



## Mike CHS

I am so sorry you are going through this.  That was one of the hardest reads I have had in a long time but thank you for passing on the info.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry Bay  Just so sorry... It really sucks. I'm glad you were able to let her go in a less painless and peaceful way than going down in the pasture overnight.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well my Goodness!!....Bless your heart Bay!!....what a Kick in the stomach....I really do feel for ya and hope ya can get past all of the 'Wrenching Emotion' ya must be going thru...I just couldn't imagine enduring all of this...and wish it were more than words on a page that could be Shared with both of y'all...ya have plenty of Support here in case ya need it...always remember that....


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I am so sorry you are going through this.  That was one of the hardest reads I have had in a long time but thank you for passing on the info.



I have learned so much on this forum because of members posting what happened to them and their animals. People have posted their heart breaking losses that ultimately, benefit us all. As uncommon as this condition is, I have an obligation to share it because it might help some else.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh gosh bay. My heart hurts so much for you right now. Big hugs friend. Big hugs. Some days having the animals can feel like it just isn't in the cards or even worth it but I'm the end they bring more joy than if we'd never loved them at all. I will cry with you in this loss.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am so so sorry Bay. Words cannot express how I feel for you right now. Losing lambs or kids are hard enough but losing the dam is a pain only one who has experienced it can know. I know how much you loved her, I have seen you post about her many times.

Last year, a year ago in November we lost a very special doe. I am still heartbroken, I walked by her grave the other day and just balled. I still have her unwashed collar tucked away safely. I just couldn't put it on another goat or hang it on a hook. It was a freak thing like this. We lost her and her unborn kids. A year later I'm still as shook up as I was the day we lost her.
This will stay with you for a long time. It's not a feeling that will go away. Wish I was there to give you a hug, I'm already crying with you right now.

Thank you for doing the right thing- as hard as it is. You didn't let her suffer, you are a great sheep mom. I know I said that before but you really are  I hate you have to go through this.

I agree with you, some animals you just don't harvest. When we had to put down the doe mentioned above the vet asked- we said not and buried her. Animals that have served you can be buried.

My heart goes out to you. I can't tell you how sorry I am. Hugs


----------



## TAH

Oh bay I am so sorry. You are such a good sheep mama . Hugs.


----------



## babsbag

I just now saw this about the lambs and then their mama.  You have earned your strips this week, I am so sorry.  With every breeding of my goats I think about the potential danger I am putting them in and question my motives; but like your sheep, it is why we have them. (at least most of them). We do the best that we can and give all of them the life that they deserve. It is never easy to lose a good friend, my heart breaks for you.   

I am hesitant to post this right now but if I don't I will forget. Another good way to warm up a very cold lamb is in a hot bath. Seems counter intuitive as in our minds we want them warm and dry but warm and wet works very well. I have a friend that has done it with a makeshift tub using a garbage bag and a cardboard box and I did it to a kid last year that was born in a water trough. I put them in the bath all the way up to their head.


----------



## norseofcourse

I am so very sorry for your loss      I have one sheep who is very special, too, and I can't imagine going through all that with her, how heartbroken I would be.     You are very blessed to have such an understanding hubby, great neighbors and a knowledgable and kind vet.  I'd never heard of that condition either.


----------



## canesisters

Heartbreaking.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh Bay....so sad to hear this.  What a load of trauma and heartbreak you've been through the last few days.  Hope the rest of your lambing goes off without any problems and that you'll soon have some more precious little ones to love on.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks to all for all your kind words and help. I started this thread full of excitement. It sure went south in a hurry. We have 5 ewes so will be having more lambs, soon I hope!


----------



## lcertuche

So much loss. I wish I could be there to hug you. It's so different from when you butcher. You know how it will end and you prepare yourself but it's different when it is unexpected. All I have is chickens but it tears me up to lose a chicken to dogs, sickness or injury.


----------



## SheepGirl

I have a ewe with a ruptured tendon, as well. I first noticed it and I was like "WOW! She's huge! I bet there's triplets!"

As days went on, I realized that her "baby bump" was on her left side and I knew that wasn't quite right. Googled it for more info, came up with this diagnosis.






She ended up having twins, ram/ewe. The ram was first, and I believe still born (or died shortly thereafter). I got to the barn and I saw her in labor with the ewe. I had to help her deliver the ewe. I couldn't get any milk out of my ewe (despite her succesfully having lambs in 2014/2015) and so her surviving ewe lamb became a bottle baby.

This is what my ewe looks like now:




She gets around okay, I almost wonder if something else was going on with your ewe? Our vet said she should be okay as long as she's not bred again. I've never seen her stiff as you had described your ewe. Since I've moved from my parent's, I am letting her stay there with my first ewe (she was born in 2006) and a few others that aren't really the kind of sheep I want to continue to produce, but they're too much of pets or I have sentimental reasons to keep them, lol. The more production-oriented/proven sheep are coming with me to my new house.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

SheepGirl said:


> I have a ewe with a ruptured tendon, as well. I first noticed it and I was like "WOW! She's huge! I bet there's triplets!"
> 
> As days went on, I realized that her "baby bump" was on her left side and I knew that wasn't quite right. Googled it for more info, came up with this diagnosis.
> 
> View attachment 24967
> 
> She ended up having twins, ram/ewe. The ram was first, and I believe first born (or died shortly thereafter). I got to the barn and I saw her in labor with the ewe. I had to help her deliver the ewe. I couldn't get any milk out of my ewe (despite her succesfully having lambs in 2014/2015) and so her surviving ewe lamb became a bottle baby.
> 
> This is what my ewe looks like now:
> View attachment 24966
> 
> She gets around okay, I almost wonder if something else was going on with your ewe? Our vet said she should be okay as long as she's not bred again. I've never seen her stiff as you had described your ewe. Since I've moved from my parent's, I am letting her stay there with my first ewe (she was born in 2006) and a few others that aren't really the kind of sheep I want to continue to produce, but they're too much of pets or I have sentimental reasons to keep them, lol. The more production-oriented/proven sheep are coming with me to my new house.


I know a Nubian goat breeder who had an older doe tear her tendon too. She obviously isn't being bred anymore but her belly is HUGE. The doe seems to get around fine and seems happy so she gets to live out her life. I was going to say this a few days ago but didn't think it was the right time.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm so sorry Bay!


----------



## Baymule

@SheepGirl and @Goat Whisperer both the vet and I didn't think she would make it. Maybe there was more internal damage? It was a hard call, she was clearly going down hill. Maybe if I had made the diagnosis beforehand, maybe I could have done something for her. Maybe.

Moving on to today's news......twins born this morning to Miranda Lambert. A healthy ram lamb and a beautiful little ewe lamb born with all her internal organs outside her body. I had to put her down. I sent my husband and our 9 year old grand daughter to the house, took a deep breath and did what I had to do. I wouldn't let either one near until I had dug the hole and buried her, then we had a prayer and hugs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bay....just no words to say for ya....


----------



## NH homesteader

Congrats on the ram.  Sorry about the ewe


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> @SheepGirl and @Goat Whisperer both the vet and I didn't think she would make it. Maybe there was more internal damage? It was a hard call, she was clearly going down hill. Maybe if I had made the diagnosis beforehand, maybe I could have done something for her. Maybe.
> 
> Moving on to today's news......twins born this morning to Miranda Lambert. A healthy ram lamb and a beautiful little ewe lamb born with all her internal organs outside her body. I had to put her down. I sent my husband and our 9 year old grand daughter to the house, took a deep breath and did what I had to do. I wouldn't let either one near until I had dug the hole and buried her, then we had a prayer and hugs.


Bay, PLEASE don't take my above post the wrong way! I DO think you made the right choice with your girl. She was obviously suffering and you eased her departure of this world and ended her suffering. I think some can be okay and others aren't- sadly your girl wasn't one that could deal with it. So many things could have happened internally… I think you are your vet did the right thing. I hope my post didn't come across the wrong way. 
I've thought about you often and hope your doing okay, I know how hard this is. 


I am also sorry for the lost ewe lamb. 
Really hoping some things change SOON with no more issues. You are a trooper, hang in there


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy Cow, Bay....  Just don't know what to say except so sorry you're having such a rough year.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## luvmypets

I hope you've been giving your new boy lots of snuggles 

Im praying everything else goes without a hitch.


----------



## norseofcourse

You're sure had more than your share of troubles lately... sorry that the ewe lamb was not meant to be      but glad that the ram lamb and mom look to be doing just fine


----------



## babsbag

So sorry about the lamb.  It is so hard to lose them so young, wish I could give you a real hug.


----------



## Baymule

Goat Whisperer said:


> Bay, PLEASE don't take my above post the wrong way! I DO think you made the right choice with your girl. She was obviously suffering and you eased her departure of this world and ended her suffering. I think some can be okay and others aren't- sadly your girl wasn't one that could deal with it. So many things could have happened internally… I think you are your vet did the right thing. I hope my post didn't come across the wrong way.
> I've thought about you often and hope your doing okay, I know how hard this is.
> 
> 
> I am also sorry for the lost ewe lamb.
> Really hoping some things change SOON with no more issues. You are a trooper, hang in there



I didn't take it the wrong way.


----------



## Baymule

I have another ewe due any time between now and soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am so very, very sad for all your pain and loss.  Often just doesn't seem to stop but, you've had your share and I hope the rest of the season turns out well.


----------



## luvmypets

Btw Bay, love the names for your sheep! My brother and dad would probably hit me if I used any sort of pun to name our lambs


----------



## TAH




----------



## Baymule

My ewes are named Ewe-nique (due now?) Miranda Lambert (lambed this morning) Lady Baa-Baa, Lily (Lady Baa-Baa's lamb from January 2016) and Snowflake (Miranda's lamb from January 2016) The ram's name is Prince.

I name some of my chickens too. I have Robin, Dottie, Stupid Chicken, Beard-O (Ameraucana with muffs) Bless You the rooster, Rose, Elsa and the Delawares are known collectively as Mean Girls.


----------



## NH homesteader

Love the names! We don't name poultry... Except Brewster the rooster (who is never just called Brewster)  and our tom turkey Gobbles (yeah original but he came with that name). 

I feel like my livestock names are way boring  compared to yours!


----------



## luvmypets

I've been promised I can name some piglets Hogwarts and Hamlet


----------



## Mike CHS

I named a couple of steers many years ago and when it came time to butcher, I wound up selling them instead.  My favorite ewes now are 133 and No Tag.  Tar Baby (spotted face) isn't too far off from the favorites.  

That will probably change  but for now it works.


----------



## NH homesteader

Sold because you were too attached? Our pigs are named after states. The ones we keep as breeders are states we like the best, lol.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those steers were like puppy dogs and followed me all around.  There is more to that story.  My neighbor bought two at the same sale and a year and a half later, he had the same problem I did.  We solved that by me swapping him two of mine for two of his.  I didn't have a problem processing and eating his and the same for him.  

That was 40 years ago so a lot of water under the bridge since then.


----------



## Ferguson K

I wish I was as creative as you with names.

I try to be.

I'm terrible at it.


----------



## NH homesteader

That was perfect,  you and that neighbor should have done that frequently! Lol. Cows are hard,  you just keep them for so long before butchering.


----------



## TAH

I like names that match what the animal is like or is. We have leader, who is the leader of the herd, then we have tasty who is the mascot of the farm. (tasty acres homestead). them we had a Naomi, Ruth, and Boaz the dog. 

My dad names all the animals that are to going for meat. His favorite is, Goes good with. everytime we would go out to the barn he would yell goes good with rice, applesauce etc.


----------



## babsbag

For the last 4 years I have named my goats starting with the tattoo letter for the year. Gets boring but it helps me keep track of how old they are without looking it up. My pigs were named Oscar and Meyer. 

I started off naming chickens but when I got past 9 (now about 40) I gave up. I have one Polish named Polly and that is it. Haven't named my ducks, I can't tell them apart.


----------



## Latestarter

Really sorry to hear you lost another Bay. Glad at least one lamb survived and that the Ewe is OK.


----------



## lcertuche

It's so sad to hear about your loss. I once had a puppy born with its brain on the outside.


----------



## luvmypets

How is ewe-nique?


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> How is ewe-nique?


She has a bag like a volley ball and no baby yet!


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> She has a bag like a volley ball and no baby yet!


Aww poor girl, hope she goes soon! How's the little ram doing? Hope you've been giving him lots of snuggles.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> Aww poor girl, hope she goes soon! How's the little ram doing? Hope you've been giving him lots of snuggles.


His mom, Miranda Lambert, is flighty and I don't want to upset her, so I just sit quietly on a milk crate and observe.


----------



## Baymule

I snapped this this evening because he was so darn cute. It made me laugh and believe me, I needed that laugh.


----------



## TAH

Bay your sheep are just gorgeous!!! 

Love the pics


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww!!!....they both have some really Nice 'Markings'...but, the Ram is just Adorable.. .....and he's already learnin about the Treat dish....


----------



## Ferguson K

He's just


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll add my Too Cuteness to this thread  

I do love the dark color


----------



## Baymule

@Mike CHS Katahdins come in different colors too. You might get a pretty colored up ram for your girls and get some spotted/colored lambs too!

Dorpers are white or white with black heads. Cross 'em with Katahdin and you get splotchy, spotted color! I really waffled on Katahdins because I like their colors, but I wound up with cross breds, so I got the colors.

Mike, this is @goatgurl's ram! She lives close to a Katahdin breeder and she leases a ram to breed her ewes! I think 'bout the only color on this fella might be purple! LOL






http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/goatgurl-life-goes-on-at-someday-farm.30790/page-13


----------



## luvmypets

I loved my dorperX and her baby. I miss them dearly, but this is farming.


----------



## Baymule

Awww..... she was pretty!


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> Awww..... she was pretty!


She was, she reminds me of your lil ram lamb


----------



## Bossroo

Baymule said:


> @Mike CHS Katahdins come in different colors too. You might get a pretty colored up ram for your girls and get some spotted/colored lambs too!
> 
> Dorpers are white or white with black heads. Cross 'em with Katahdin and you get splotchy, spotted color! I really waffled on Katahdins because I like their colors, but I wound up with cross breds, so I got the colors.
> 
> Mike, this is @goatgurl's ram! She lives close to a Katahdin breeder and she leases a ram to breed her ewes! I think 'bout the only color on this fella might be purple! LOL
> 
> View attachment 25036
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/goatgurl-life-goes-on-at-someday-farm.30790/page-13


Bay, just for your information when breeding for meat characteristics--  I would stay away from this ram as a herd sire as  a ram is equal to half of the herd in value. He has a long sway back, lacks muscleing and masculine structural features.


----------



## Baymule

Bossroo said:


> Bay, just for your information when breeding for meat characteristics--  I would stay away from this ram as a herd sire as  a ram is equal to half of the herd in value. He has a long sway back, lacks muscleing and masculine structural features.


He's too far away to reach my girls! LOL As always, I respect your opinion and am glad when you post. I like the rams color, and wish Dorpers had color options. In the next couple of years, I will move into registered, quality Dorper stock, starting with a ram. I have cross bred ewes with a grade Dorper ram now, to learn on. I can share with you, this learning process pure-dee sucks. Even though they are cross breds, I cherish each one and it hurts to lose them. Please feel free to comment on my posts as I am always receptive to learning from someone who knows way more than I do!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just caught up with your thread.
I'm so sorry you have had such a rough time.
Hoping things go well with the rest of your lambing.


----------



## luvmypets

How's everything? She still keeping you waiting?


----------



## Baymule

Ewenique is still keeping me in suspense. I let Miranda and her baby lamb join the rest of the flock, they are doing fine. I let the whole flock out on a pasture of rye grass for 1 1/2 hours yesterday. The rye grass is running behind, lack of rain this fall, seed just set on the ground and didn't germinate. I'll start letting them on it for short periods so they don't get the squirts.


----------



## luvmypets

Ewe-nique must really be driving you crazy!


----------



## TAH

Bay anything?!!


----------



## Baymule

Nothing. But yesterday something weird happened. Ewe-nique is the wildest, flightiest ewe we have. She keeps her distance and never lets me touch her. Yesterday morning before I let them out of the night pen, Ewe-nique came up to me and I rubbed her neck. You could have knocked me over with a feather! Then when I pulled hay off the round bale for them (I fill a wagon every evening for them overnight) she approached me again, and again I stroked her neck. Prince, the ram saw what was going on and came over to get his share of neck rubs. Later, in the lot, I stroked her neck, rubbed her sides and belly. Today the same thing. I talk to her the whole time and she is eating it up.

I make the flashlight check before bed, then out first thing in the morning. Still waiting! Her udder is huge!


----------



## NH homesteader

Your sheep have gorgeous colors. 

Nice udder picture.  You'd think you were a Goatie


----------



## Baymule

I was thinking the same thing, LOL


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, that IS a nice udder! Maybe trips for you?   She can't be too far off at this point. Well, since we're expecting arctic like weather this weekend, that's probably the time she'll pick to lamb...  Thinking of the song "Anticipation"...


----------



## Baymule

Just came out to get eggs, sheep were in night pen but Ewe-Nique was missing. I quickly went in the pen and asked Paris Where is she? Paris led the way, even stopping and looking over her shoulder to see if I was following. There was Ewe-Nique and two shivering wet lambs! I called DH to bring towels, scooped them up, called the sheep and we went to the night pen and shelter. DH brought towels, I scrubbed them dry, then Momma took over. Sitting on a milk crate in drizzle, cold wind watching them nurse. 2 boys.


----------



## TAH

!!
Pics?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!   Awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yay! Congrats bay!


----------



## CntryBoy777

ALL RIGHT!!!.......


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## luvmypets

Finally!!!! So excited for you


----------



## Baymule




----------



## luvmypets

Look at that bag!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats Gramma ewe! Sorry they both came out with extra parts, but they'll market just fine! Glad you found them before they could get too chilled!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I bet I know somebody that has a 'Grin' from ear to ear!!!!...so Happy for ya Bay!!...


----------



## norseofcourse

Awww, congrats!  I have a ewe that usually wants extra attention when she is close to lambing.  Nice lambs - they look so long legged!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Latestarter said:


> Congrats Gramma ewe! Sorry they both came out with extra parts, but they'll market just fine! Glad you found them before they could get too chilled!



We call those "ewes with extra luggage" around here.


----------



## Mike CHS

I love the markings on those boys.


----------



## TAH

What happened to your avatar Mike CHS?


----------



## Mike CHS

It comes and goes for some reason.


----------



## TAH

Like your new one


----------



## Mike CHS

They are our babies.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Baymule said:


> Thanks. I am still crying. I have a headache from crying. I just can't believe my favorite, my sweetie is gone.


I am so so sorry Bay!! I sympathize with the feeling of losing your favorite doe/ewe... I am going through a similar loss. I am so so sorry


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Goat Whisperer said:


> Last year, a year ago in November we lost a very special doe. I am still heartbroken, I walked by her grave the other day and just balled. I still have her unwashed collar tucked away safely. I just couldn't put it on another goat or hang it on a hook.


This reminded me of Cookie; I have her collar, and part of me just can't put it back into use. So I keep it, not being worn by another goat.   I'm so sorry Bay and Gw


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations on the new lambs! Just caught up with this thread. I pray that the rest of your lambings go smoothly, with healthy mommas and babies


----------



## Baymule

Thank you @BlessedWithGoats I hope you can heal your heart over losing your goat, it is so hard when we lose a favorite. 

Yesterday an egg customer brought her 10 year old grand daughter out to the farm. They were delightful! We didn't gather eggs so the little girl could gather them. She "picked" a dozen eggs and when they left, she helped put "her" eggs in the carton.  She got to pet a chicken and feel how soft their feathers are. She was introduced to Elsa, the chicken who lays the blue egg in the carton of eggs. She got to pet horses and I promised to saddle up Joe for the next time she comes out for a visit. She was enthralled with the sheep and couldn't tear herself away from them. I caught a lamb and she held it while her Grandma snapped pictures. She fell in love with the lambs. My husband took her for a ride on the Kawasaki Mule and she had a blast. He asked her what she wanted to be when she grows up and she replied "A Farmer!"


----------



## NH homesteader

Love it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like ya might have ya a 'Protege' there Ambassador Bay....


----------



## TAH

X2


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> Yesterday an egg customer brought her 10 year old grand daughter out to the farm. They were delightful! We didn't gather eggs so the little girl could gather them. She "picked" a dozen eggs and when they left, she helped put "her" eggs in the carton.  She got to pet a chicken and feel how soft their feathers are. She was introduced to Elsa, the chicken who lays the blue egg in the carton of eggs. She got to pet horses and I promised to saddle up Joe for the next time she comes out for a visit. She was enthralled with the sheep and couldn't tear herself away from them. I caught a lamb and she held it while her Grandma snapped pictures. She fell in love with the lambs. My husband took her for a ride on the Kawasaki Mule and she had a blast. He asked her what she wanted to be when she grows up and she replied "A Farmer!"


Oh my goodness, that is so sweet. Pretty awesome of y'all to do that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bay, is the timer still 'Ticking' on the 'Oven' over...down there?....should be gettin close for another Round aren't ya?


----------



## luvmypets

That little girl sounds like me


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well Bay, is the timer still 'Ticking' on the 'Oven' over...down there?....should be gettin close for another Round aren't ya?


Not any close to time for now. I have 3 more to lamb, 2 are first time young ewes, so we'll see, neither one looks to be very far along.


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> That little girl sounds like me


We need to grab every opportunity to promote our farms and animals to young people. Teach the youngsters what we do to care for our animals and where their food comes from!


----------



## Ferguson K

The younger generations are so shielded . It truly baffles me the questions some of these kids have that I was a "pro" on by their age.

I remember when I was 8 fussing at the neighbor because his hens had bare backs and that meant he had roosters picking favorites and it wasn't fair on the hens to be "gang banged".

I got in trouble.


----------



## lcertuche

Most children have a built in love and curiosity for nature. It's good you can nurture that. The Grands and friends youngun's love coming here too, but all we have is chickens and our dogs. I'm hoping for rabbits soon, and pigs.


----------



## Baymule

Three ram lambs and they all three are sold. People are willing to wait until they reach slaughter size. One man works for CVS pharmacy and was in our local one a couple of weeks ago when we went in with eggs. He only comes to this location once or twice a year, lives north of Mount Pleasant. He eagerly bought eggs and was delighted to be put on the "lamb list". There are 3 more ewes to lamb yet, but they don't look like they are close.

I NEED MORE EWES!


----------



## Southern by choice

Of course you do... you need more ewes....


.... and this my dear is how it all starts....


----------



## NH homesteader

You'll always need more! Lol! How many do you have now? You need at least twice that many


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> You'll always need more! Lol! How many do you have now? You need at least twice that many



I have 5 ewes, 2 are young and will be first fresheners.


----------



## Beekissed

Yep...sounds like you need more.  Get more, for me and for all those who cannot currently have the hair sheeple...get more.


----------



## lcertuche

Having a ready market helps to defray cost. I have ate lamb chops a couple of times, teeny, tiny little things compared to a pork chop but I didn't really appreciate the taste. Sheep were not seen much where I'm from and never in the grocery store. It was not until I moved to Florida I tasted it. It was cheap though, so I cooked it and we ate it. Everyone else did eat and like it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bay how are the little ones doing? Growing fast? Any pics?


----------



## Baymule

They are growing fast. I sure wish they were ewe lambs, they are so pretty and healthy! But boys they are and dinner they will be!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have been watching the lambs growth with amazement.   The 1st ram lamb had put on 11 pounds in 14 days and earned the name Hoss.


----------



## lcertuche

Wow, will you wether him?  I'm sure if I had that kind of meat supply available I would find a way of cooking that I enjoy.


----------



## goatgurl

just finished your 2nd lambing thread and first let me say how sorry I am about sheepalicious.  we won't tell the others she was your favorite.   I am so sorry you lost her.  on the other hand the little ramblets are so cute.  and yea on having a waiting list of buyers.  my girls are all puffed out but nowhere near yet.  waiting, waiting, waiting.  took the ram home last week, he was sure a sweetie.  and he is finally growing into those long legs and long back.  in that picture I posted of him he was barely 5 months old and very gangly.  ya know how a colt goes thru ugly spurts as they mature well he did too.  hoping for healthy babies from him.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks @goatgurl she's buried right in the garden gate. Sometimes I talk to her as I go in and out of the garden.


----------



## Baymule

Lady Baa Baa is starting to get a bag. She loves getting her sides rubbed and scratched and makes funny faces when I'm rubbing her sides and belly. She had a single ewe lamb last year that we named Lily and kept for the flock. I don't look for Lady Baa Baa to lamb anytime soon, but I'm watching her.


----------



## Baymule

Lady Baa Baa had a ewe lamb today! My husband named her Little Cutie.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## frustratedearthmother

How cute!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She is just Darling!!....
So glad it all went well for ya, too...


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww! She is a little cutie! Are you keeping ewe babies?


----------



## TAH




----------



## Mike CHS

Feels great every time doesn't it.


----------



## norseofcourse

NH homesteader said:


> Aww! She is a little cutie! Are you keeping ewe babies?


With a name like 'Little Cutie' they're not gonna eat her - I bet she stays!

Congrats


----------



## Baymule

My plans are to keep the ewe lambs. I did send one to slaughter last year because she didn't grow off well and was small. I kept Lady Baa Baa's ewe lamb from last year, her name is Lily. I also kept Miranda Lambert's ewe lamb from last year, her name is Snowflake and she is starting to show a little bag!  Miranda had twins last and this year, but her ewe lamb this year had her organs born outside her body and I had to put her down. 

Judging from the 3 wethered lambs, my ram is throwing some nice lambs. I will keep all the ewe lambs that I can, breed them back to him, but I won't keep those lambs.

We have Lady Baa Baa closed up in the night pen with her lamb. She was greatly agitated so she gets a few days to herself. Trip is beside himself and wants to be close to her, but she butted him hard, so he is on the outside of the pen, laying up against the wire. Paris is with the rest of the flock. I love my dogs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations on the lamb! She looks big and healthy!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! She is adorable,!


----------



## Mini Horses

norseofcourse said:


> With a name like 'Little Cutie' they're not gonna eat her - I bet she stays!



  Exactly what I was thinking.... "she's a keeper".   

Glad it all went well.  You deserved a good one.

ETA:   Did I miss your new pig thread  ????   Hope DH is doing ok with his PT.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.... "she's a keeper".
> 
> Glad it all went well.  You deserved a good one.
> 
> ETA:   Did I miss your new pig thread  ????   Hope DH is doing ok with his PT.


Haven't got it started yet..... DH had his 3rd therapy today and was able, with the help and manipulation of the therapist, to raise his arm higher than he has been able to in YEARS. Mind, he was laying on a table, the therapist was massaging the tendons and muscles, gently raising the arm a tiny bit at a time, but WOW!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the lamb Bay!
Glad to hear your DH is recuperating!


----------



## Bossroo

Baymule said:


> My plans are to keep the ewe lambs. I did send one to slaughter last year because she didn't grow off well and was small. I kept Lady Baa Baa's ewe lamb from last year, her name is Lily. I also kept Miranda Lambert's ewe lamb from last year, her name is Snowflake and she is starting to show a little bag!  Miranda had twins last and this year, but her ewe lamb this year had her organs born outside her body and I had to put her down.
> 
> Judging from the 3 wethered lambs, my ram is throwing some nice lambs. I will keep all the ewe lambs that I can, breed them back to him, but I won't keep those lambs.
> 
> We have Lady Baa Baa closed up in the night pen with her lamb. She was greatly agitated so she gets a few days to herself. Trip is beside himself and wants to be close to her, but she butted him hard, so he is on the outside of the pen, laying up against the wire. Paris is with the rest of the flock. I love my dogs.


Cute lambs, but cute only goes so far.  Speaking from the genetic point of view, keeping a ewe lamb from a ewe that produces a single lamb is going backwards in the flocks' production as that trait is inherited.  Chances are that these ewe lambs will also produce single lambs.  From the financial point of view one would be wise to sell those ewe lambs and buy other ewe lambs whose mothers have a history of producing twins.  Would you be satisfied with less than 100% ( figuring in losses ) lamb crop or 140% to 200% lamb crop  be better ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Bossroo has a very good point. That is something to always consider when raising animals for meat especially. 

I have goats, not sheep but I look at the whole kidding history. 

I've had a doe that had a single on her first kidding and triplets on her second. But her daughter threw twins as a FF. 

I have another who had 3 on her FF, 1 on her 2F, 3 on her 3F, and 4 on her 4F. 

I have several does that were singles themselves but throw triplets.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for pointing that out @Bossroo I have given that some thought. Since Lily is Lady Baa Baa's daughter, I am waiting to see if she singles. Yes, I do want ewes that twin, gotta feed them the same as one that twins. These are my "learner" sheep. I plan on grading up with a Registered Dorper ram in 2 years and will also buy a few registered ewes. I will still keep my grade sheep and more than likely phase them out, we'll see how it goes. It's just as easy to feed and care for a good animal as it is to feed and care for a so-so animal. Naturally I want the best return for my investment and work, but I sure don't want to kill an expensive registered sheep out of ignorance.


"Would you be satisfied with less than 100% ( figuring in losses ) lamb crop or 140% to 200% lamb crop be better ?"

_More is better! _


----------



## Latestarter

Nicely done Lady Baba! Grats Bay  Glad Dh is doing well.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Baymule how are you doing with the loss of your Ewe you had to put down a while back? I still think of Cookie quite a bit... They are special and cannot be replaced.


----------



## Baymule

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @Baymule how are you doing with the loss of your Ewe you had to put down a while back? I still think of Cookie quite a bit... They are special and cannot be replaced.


She was my special ewe, the rest of them are just not her. I miss her. Funny thing, my wildest, bounce off the wire, ewe that wanted nothing to do with me, settled right down when she had twins. Now she comes up to eat out of my hand.


----------



## Southern by choice

We can love them all but there are some that just leave that hole in the heart.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Baymule said:


> She was my special ewe, the rest of them are just not her. I miss her. Funny thing, my wildest, bounce off the wire, ewe that wanted nothing to do with me, settled right down when she had twins. Now she comes up to eat out of my hand.


I understand.  like SBC said, we can love them all, but there's those really special ones too...


----------



## Baymule

I weaned the 3 boys a few days ago. They are with Paris in the back yard. She has turned out to be such a good sheep guard, I am proud of her. The flock stayed right next to the backyard fence for days, baa-baaing their distress at being separated. Interestingly enough, Lady BaaBaa was the most upset-and they aren't her lambs! LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

We are getting ready to wean and I'm not looking forward to the drama.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> We are getting ready to wean and I'm not looking forward to the drama.


They will sing ya'll to sleep!! LOL


----------



## Baymule

It's a boy! Snowflake is a ewe I kept from last year.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay baby! Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He's a cutie!!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's raining lambs at Baymules!!!!  Cutey too.


----------



## Baymule

Prince (ram) threw that Dorper marked head, the brown color came from his Katahdin mom. Sure wish he was a she!


----------



## Devonviolet

Awwww! He sure is cute!  Yeah, the males are sweet. But, those ewes & does can make more buck$ for us, can't they????


----------



## Latestarter

Nicely done... sorry he wasn't a she for you...


----------



## babsbag

He is cute and other than the tail he looks like a goat.   Congratulations


----------



## Baymule

Snowflake is being a good mommy. Yesterday we let them out in the yard to nip off the green grass. When it was time to put them up, I got a can of feed, called SHEEP SHEEP SHEEP and they all came running, even the new lamb. The lamb tripped and fell in a heap, Snowflake turned and ran back to her lamb, then stood there BAA-BAAing loudly as the other sheep ran to eat the feed. Snowflake nudged her baby up and slowly walked to the pen. And yes, I made sure she got some feed.


----------



## newton the goat

Congrats on the new lamb! I love his coloring! It's so cute


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww yay for Snowflake!


----------



## Southern by choice

i saw this yesterday! 
i love the look of him! 

gonna be meat though isn't he?


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad we have dog training for a reason to keep some of the favorites.


----------



## Ferguson K

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> i saw this yesterday!
> i love the look of him!
> 
> gonna be meat though isn't he?


Yup. He will lose his nuts and grow up to be dinner.


----------



## Southern by choice

I do love the meat! For some reason I just fall for the boys!


----------



## Gorman Farm

Congrats on your babies...I just love new baby lambs I will only have 2 this year.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations Bay!!....
Beautiful...sure gives ya something to expect in the future from Snowflake, too. Just would've been nice this time...


----------



## Southern by choice

Ya know Bay- every time I read "snowflake" I can't help but to think of the current terminology regarding _"Snowflakes"  
_
I just can't imagine you raising Snowfakes!


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> Ya know Bay- every time I read "snowflake" I can't help but to think of the current terminology regarding _"Snowflakes"
> _
> I just can't imagine you raising Snowfakes!


Haha, how didja know what I was thinking as I typed her name? Can't change it-grand daughter named her when she was born. Snowflake, a staunch Republican Conservative is a FF and a twin. Hopefully next year she will have twins, who will also grow up to be Conservative Republicans.......unless they are boys, then we'll call them liberals and cut their nuts off.....

this message is not intended to offend anybody...maybe I don't care.....


----------



## Southern by choice

Love your humor!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> maybe I don't care.....


   

    No maybe about it.


----------



## Southern by choice

still cracking up- made my day!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah Bay that was pretty fantastic lol!


----------



## Baymule

Lily had a little girl last night. Finally! A ewe lamb!


----------



## NH homesteader

aww she's adorable too!


----------



## Mike CHS

I do like that color pattern.


----------



## Baymule

Dorper crosses do come up with some interesting markings. She looks like she fell head first into a bucket of paint.


----------



## luvmypets

Baymule said:


> Dorper crosses do come up with some interesting markings. She looks like she fell head first into a bucket of paint.


I love the dorperkatahdinX's such lovely markings. If they had fleece you can bet I would have a few


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on the ewe lamb!  She almost looks like she has a kind of 'yin and yang' pattern going on.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are getting a Katahdin ewe that has a lot of black patterns and she is due to lamb around the first week of April so we hope to have some color from that one.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!!!  Congratulations on your little ewe lamb!!!


----------



## Latestarter

YAY! Finally pink! Congrats. very nice looking.


----------

